# Joe Seagler specklebelly & walleye



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Since I'm not knocking them down, I'm picking a few up.


----------



## Seadated (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like another fine job by Joe


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

boomstick said:


> Since I'm not knocking them down, I'm picking a few up.
> View attachment 203801
> View attachment 203802


Looking to get 6 perch done!


----------

